# Pressure canners for meat



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

:wave:I'm seiously thinking about purchasing a pressure canner and learning how to can meat.Can anyone give me some advice on which to buy or which one not to buy.I have canned veggies and fruit,but no meat.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Most of my pressure cookers are either Mirro or Presto and were given to me. My grandmothers is a smaller one and the one I just got as a gift is huge! But also probably over 15 years old-both still have gaskets that can be purchased and both work great.
But I can recommend the ones with the weight and the dial gauge for best results. The newer one I have has both the weight and the gauge.
Also have your local extension office check the gauges for you-ours here does it for free. And do it before you use it the first time.
They do have big ones that are metal to metal seal and have no gasket-I don't have one but have friends who do and they love them--even with the 4 big latches and screws that have to be done.
But I do want to say that pressure canning meats and low acid is one of the only safe ways to do it.
I know that I am gonna get flack on this subject but I don't care-- *low acid foods and meat should never-ever-ever be water bath canned!*--Pressure canning really gets the foods above the normal heat that a water bath can get to and will kill any botulism spores.
You will see and read stories of folks that "have been doing it(long water bath canning) for years like that" and they may well have been-but it only takes once to kill you and your entire family. Not worth the risk to me.
High acid foods like pickles and tomatoes and jams and jellies-totally fine for water bath canning, the sugar and acid in most of those will not permit the spores to live.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Emerald said:


> But I do want to say that pressure canning meats and low acid is one of the only safe ways to do it.
> I know that I am gonna get flack on this subject but I don't care-- *low acid foods and meat should never-ever-ever be water bath canned!*--


No flack from me ... why would anyone want to take that chance.

The metal to metal canners are great but fairly expensive (even on e-bay). The big plus is that you will never have to worry about finding a gasket after TSHTF.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Reblazed said:


> No flack from me ... why would anyone want to take that chance.
> 
> The metal to metal canners are great but fairly expensive (even on e-bay). The big plus is that you will never have to worry about finding a gasket after TSHTF.


I'm a member on many different forums about anything from cooking to gardening to Chickens! And the amount of bad advice and folks "who been doing that for years" and jump down my posts whenever I advise folks to never can the low acid stuff in a water bath are quite abundant! On one site to the point that I don't hang out much there any longer.
You find a lot of "but my Grandparents did it this way for years and lived to blah, blah, blah" All I can say is that they were damned lucky.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Even though it's already been said it's worth repeating. When canning meat and low acid produce, *ALWAYS USE A PRESSURE CANNER!*

A couple years ago, before I got a pressure canner, I canned some chicken corn soup with a BWB. A couple weeks later I was in the cellar and caught a whiff of something odd. I went over to the shelves and found one of the jars had lost it's seal. I threw it out. A couple days later the smell was back. 2 more jars had popped. I threw them out as well as the other 4. When I opened the "sealed" ones, they smelled funny also.

But to answer your question, I have 3 presto 21qt pressure canners. They serve me very well and are far less expensive than the All-American.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I'm a member on many different forums about anything from cooking to gardening to Chickens! And the amount of bad advice and folks "who been doing that for years" and jump down my posts whenever I advise folks to never can the low acid stuff in a water bath are quite abundant! On one site to the point that I don't hang out much there any longer.
> You find a lot of "but my Grandparents did it this way for years and lived to blah, blah, blah" All I can say is that they were damned lucky.


:congrat::congrat::congrat::kiss:

I have an All American and I love the fact that I don't need a gasket. And yes they are expensive. But I think that its worth it. Just imagine how difficult it will be trying to find a gasket when SHTF.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why we keep a half dozen extras around.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Presto with a weighted gauge (5, 10, and 15 lbs). It's the only canner I've used, so I can't compare it to anything else. But I'm someone who hadn't canned until a couple months ago, and now I can all the time. I love being able to find the super lean beef marked down in the 'manager's special' section of the grocery, and taking it home to can it. It's nice knowing that if he had to, my teenage son could get down a can (jar) of ground beef and a box of hamburger helper and make the family a meal.

Someone else recommended the dial gauge. Again, I've only used this one canner so I can't compare - but the weighted gauge works fine for me. It's a loud sucker, that's for sure (no late-night canning), but I like that I don't have to eyeball it while processing - I can hear it just fine in the next room. That gives me some flexibility.

Another flexibility - even though you need a pressure canner for meats (and veggies), if you ever decide to do water-bath canning (high acid fruits), you can do water-bath canning in a pressure canner - you just don't pressurize it. So a pressure canner can do both types of canning (pressure and water-bath). But a water-bath canner can't do both.

No matter what brand you get, I don't think you'll be sorry you started canning meats. It's very satisfying seeing this important food item stored up on your shelves.


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got the All-American 921 and love it. It's a weighted gauge canner, which makes it foolproof and calibration-free (it's got a dial gauge on it but that's just for informational purposes and doesn't need to be tested or calibrated).

I love the fact that it doesn't need a gasket. You can store all the gaskets you want but eventually (if TSHTF) you'll run out or your stored ones will dry-rot.


----------



## popandnan (Dec 22, 2010)

*canning meat*

I canned my first meat this year. Deer meat. I used the directions from the Ball Blue Book, and used a Presto pressure canner. It was not hard to do, matter of fact I enjoyed it. I hope to can chicken and rabbit also. Good luck!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Used my Presto for canning chicken today - A LOT! You know how the grocer will make bulk size packages at a reduced cost - well, they were half price due to a close expiration date. So I bought them all and have been canning them all day (along with making and freezing chicken and rice in food saver bags). Right now the bones et al. are simmering in the slow cooker, so I'll be canning up broth/stock later tonight (we went through all our broth last week when everyone in the family was sick). A dozen quarts and over a dozen pints of chicken, plus around a dozen pints of broth.... it's been a good day!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We just placed an order online for our pressure canner. It's a Presto 1781 23 qt aluminum model that we got on Amazon for $83 and some odd cents. It'll be here in 5-8 business days!!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Jason said:


> We just placed an order online for our pressure canner. It's a Presto 1781 23 qt aluminum model that we got on Amazon for $83 and some odd cents. It'll be here in 5-8 business days!!!


WHOO HOO! Way to go!:congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Our canner showed up this morning. I opened it up and started reading the manual. All the parts are there and it looks really nice. It'll do 7 quart jars at a time and does have a dial gauge, which I do plan on having the local extension office look at before we use it. Unfortunately, DW and I have both been sick in bed for the last 24 hours and we're still not 100% so we're going to wait till we're better to get to the extension office then give it a whirl. We're really happy about opening another chapter on our journey to preparedness and self sufficiency.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Jason said:


> We just placed an order online for our pressure canner. It's a Presto 1781 23 qt aluminum model that we got on Amazon for $83 and some odd cents. It'll be here in 5-8 business days!!!


Yup, that is the one I have too. I did get the gauge checked 2 years ago, and it was off by less than a pound. Never got around to it this year, but did get everything up to 13 lbs pressure to be on the safer side. Getting that gauge checked this year is on my list. Your extension office probably offers canning classes too, if you are interested. And I know mine had all sorts of pamphlets on canning and gardening.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I called about the gauge testing the other day and our cloest office does not offer the checking, however, the 2 next closest do so we'll be getting to one of those here before we fire up the canner for the inaugural run. They didn't mention canning classes, but I didn't think to ask, either. Thanks for the tip, CVORNurse.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> I called about the gauge testing the other day and our cloest office does not offer the checking, however, the 2 next closest do so we'll be getting to one of those here before we fire up the canner for the inaugural run. They didn't mention canning classes, but I didn't think to ask, either. Thanks for the tip, CVORNurse.


Holy moley! 23 quarts!? That's really cool, but how do you lift the darned thing off the heat when the cooking time is up? A forklift?  Our canners are 7 qt/19 pint, and my better half makes me take them off the stove because they are too heavy for her and she has biceps big as an ox! (Just kidding dear).

Jason, does your canner have a rocker and the gauge? I've found the rockers are pretty accurate and they serve as a good way to check the calibration of your pressure gauge.

You all probably already know this, but don't rush the cool down/depressurization process. If you do, your jars are likely to boil over and ruin your lid seal.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Holy moley! 23 quarts!? That's really cool, but how do you lift the darned thing off the heat when the cooking time is up? A forklift?  Our canners are 7 qt/19 pint, and my better half makes me take them off the stove because they are too heavy for her and she has biceps big as an ox! (Just kidding dear).


 Actually the one Jason and I have is the same as yours. It will hold 7 quarts. And supposedly 20 pints, but I only got 20 to fit one time. The rest of the time it is 19 pints. I don't attempt to move mine off the burner until pressure is down to zero. By that time it is cool enough to move quickly to the cabinet top nearest the stove.


> Jason, does your canner have a rocker and the gauge? I've found the rockers are pretty accurate and they serve as a good way to check the calibration of your pressure gauge.


 According to the presto web site, our model does not have the weighted gauge. There is a model that does, but they don't list it for ours. I have been told by someone on another forum that you can use the 3 piece weighted gauge but I have never called Presto to confirm this.


> You all probably already know this, but don't rush the cool down/depressurization process. If you do, your jars are likely to boil over and ruin your lid seal.


Also be careful about over tightening the rings. The only lid failures I have ever had were because of my over tightening. Thought I had a bad batch of lids because they would come out of canner peaked and dented. Researched and found out it was my fault. Quit getting the rings so darn tight and the problem magically went away.

PS- I am not Jason, but I do like to answer for other people . Guess it is a female trait?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL Thanks for the response, CV. You did a mighty fine job answering for Jason. 

We use an airtight wood cookstove for heating the house and canning, so we can't really turn the heat off. That's why my honey needs me. Gee. I hope that's not the only reason.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

...and now for my next trick, ladies and gentlemen...I'll make CVORNurse sing Auld Lang Syne in Pig Latin!!!!

Seriously, though, she answered just as I would have. 23 quarts is the liquid capacity of the vessel itself. It's good for the capacities she said, at least as far as the manual says, because we haven't used ours yet. I have Monday off, so that may be our day for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

As I type this, our very first attempt to use the pressure canner has just come up to steam. We made 6 quarts of veggie soup using the recipe from the Ball book and it's steaming along just fine.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to upload pics into a post. I've never done it before and I hope it works...

This is the soup we made in the pot before we jarred it and then the jars ready to go into the canner.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, we did it. Got the soup made and back out of the canner with no issues. I feel much more confident now that we did it once. Seems a pressure cooker is like a loaded gun, though...never get TOO comfortable with it. For some, it's an everyday thing...for us, this is another really big step on our road to preparedness.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

HEY!!! That's our stove!!! 

Look's like good soup. is there enough for all of us?  :congrat:

WOW I just noticed, you changed your avatar to a pic of your pressure gauge!!!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason, I know how you feel when you look at those jars of soup. I'll bet everyone else on the forum feel the same way when we look at our canning results.

It's a real feeling of satisfaction and even comfort knowing that we are just that much closer to security in a SHTF situation, even if the crisis is just a very long winter. We know we can make it.

Self reliance feel pretty good, huh?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Joe-stop by any time and try some. 

Horseman-we piddle along and I try to learn things and pay more attention to the world, but we don't have the money to buy big ticket prep stuff. So for us to get, then learn to use, the tool to allow us to preserve any food we want without need of refridgeration, is a real feeling of "getting somewhere". Yes, it feels damn good. Now, I have so much to learn...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Now as your chicken population starts to grow and you get too many roosters in your flock you know what to do with them.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome job Jason & Co. :congrat: :congrat:


Been thinking I should find a pig latin translator somewhere on the net, just can't get motivated to look.. Wonder if Google would auto complete that search for me?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Some of this past year's roosters are already destined for the cooker. Now that I've used it once I want to learn more and more about it. Such a neat piece of equipment.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> HEY!!! That's our stove!!!


Sorry off topic.

I also have that stove. Are you guys worried about the weight of the canner cracking the top of your stove. I have 3 pressure canners and am so afraid that the 2 big ones (they will hold a double stack of quart jars) will bust through the top that I will not use them. I am looking at getting a stand alone burner (electric or propane) for them.

I have used my smaller canner as a waterbath, but have not canned anything that needs to be pressure canned because the weight and length of time needed to heat I was afraid to crack my cook top!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been using ours for 2 years and haven't had a problem although I tend to be VERY careful. I usually have a canner and a stock pot of something cooking, sitting on it at the same time.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks UncleJoe. Now I can defrost my turkeys and can them, instead of waiting to get the stand alone burner first!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

MDPrepper-I didn't see any signs of the top being too weak.

One word of caution on the stand alone burners-our canner's manual (it's a Presto) says to NEVER use an outdoor burner (like from a turkey fryer) or even a gas stove that is capable of producing 12,000BTU. You might check your manuals and see if they have any similar instructions.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have 2 canners one a dial gauge and one a weighted gauge. I prefer the weighted one as I don't have to watch it so closely. As long as I can hear the steady sound of the rocker I know everything is fine. We can around 800 jars a year meat, vegies and fruit. It is a lot of work, but if you follow the directions in your canning manuals you will be safer and happier.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> MDPrepper-I didn't see any signs of the top being too weak.
> 
> One word of caution on the stand alone burners-our canner's manual (it's a Presto) says to NEVER use an outdoor burner (like from a turkey fryer) or even a gas stove that is capable of producing 12,000BTU. You might check your manuals and see if they have any similar instructions.


Jason, we use our turkey cooker extensively in the summer time for canning. I wonder if the manufacturer is concerned that the canner might go dry from excessive heat? We cut the heat back so that the jiggler only jiggles once or twice per minute.

Glad your canning is going well.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Not sure, Horseman, but the warning appears in 2 seperate parts of the manual, in bold type.


----------

